# Quick-drying shoes!



## Olaal (Jun 17, 2016)

Well, fall is here and with it lots of rain. Most shoes that i've had take forever to dry after they get soaked every ride. 
The last few years i have used Shimano ME7 (and M200), Ion Rascal, and Mavic Crossmax. Of those, Shimano are the quickest to dry, but the soles don't last. The Ion are the best for riding for me. 
What would you recommend for trail shoes that dry quickly and still are good riding shoes?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Olaal said:


> Well, fall is here and with it lots of rain. Most shoes that i've had take forever to dry after they get soaked every ride.
> The last few years i have used Shimano ME7 (and M200), Ion Rascal, and Mavic Crossmax. Of those, Shimano are the quickest to dry, but the soles don't last. The Ion are the best for riding for me.
> What would you recommend for trail shoes that dry quickly and still are good riding shoes?


One of the best things I have bought is an electric boot drier from REI. In a matter of an hour or two, it will dry my boots/shoes/socks, etc. I find this important for the winter especially, since riding around usually makes the inside of the boots moist and then riding with moist boots later is very cold. Inevitably, parts of the shoes will not dry quickly, but this thing works like magic IMO. I've even brought it on some mtb trips where I stay somewhere overnight. I also like turning it on with my boots on it in the dead of winter about 20 min before a ride, makes my shoes nice and toasty to start if I ride from my house.


----------



## Olaal (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes, the shoe drier is great (got one as well), but when the shoes are soaked (which is sorta standard here) i find that the area around the ankle doesn't dry very well. Also, i don't always bring the dryer when going on weekend trips.
Part of the question is that i have trail running shoes that dry in no time at all. They still have pretty good protection against rock strikes and are comfy. So it should be possible in mtb shoes as well


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

Shoesforcrews have a one minute drying time. Rubber is also antifungal antibacterial and antislip. These are also the longest lasting shoes I have ever owned. There is no puncture protection so you may want to invest in carbon fiber insoles or make your own out of plastic.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Olaal those are mostly enduro type shoes, so they have thicker materials that are slower to dry. Higher quality shoes from Sidi, Lake or Northwave will have good rain resistance and dry quicker. Its hard to have both. For example the Northwave Outcross Plus dries quickly, but won't offer much rain protection. I'd imagine Fall in Norway isn't exactly warm, and quick drying shoes are typically more breathable XC type shoes, so your feet might be cold. I'd try a waterproof shoe cover first, then maybe a waterproof shoe like the Sidi MTB Breeze Rain?


----------



## Olaal (Jun 17, 2016)

motard5: The riding around here is decidedly in the enduro category, and there is hiking on most rides that i do. The hiking part of it is why the enduro shoes work really well. 
Shoe covers get shredded in a couple of outings, so that is unfortunately not and option. 
The Northwave Outcross plus does seem pretty good though, combined with a good Sealskinz sock it could work. 
The fall in Norway can be pretty grim  This year was a bit of a shock since we've had 3 months of sun and really warm temperatures, then September hit with continous rain for the whole month and temps in the low 40s. The trails have turned into really cold streams. The riding is still fun though, and surprisingly grippy


----------

